# Phormingochilus everetti



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone got one of these stunners?? I desperately want one, like more then a P. metalica. 

Would love to hear from anyone who has any experience of them, or if anyone knows where i can get one:2thumb:

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9630/borneok010oa.jpg


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

I know nothing about them - but now I want to; that's a lovely spider!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

All i know about them comes from here

asianarboreals: phormingochiluseveretti

be prepared to find more species you want though lol


----------



## Ad4ml (Jun 9, 2010)

I think TSS have some in (The spider shop if you didn't know)


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

they do look stunning , i think they are also nicknamed phormingochilus "gandalfs bridge" , think spidershop had some or 1 last year but not realy seen any for sale over here since then , id reckon the german dealers would be your best bet to get hold of 1 ,,, also if you like those check out cyriopagopus "sumatran tiger" prolly spelled it wrong but those are stunning aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

not a very good photo of a male on that site.
here is a better pic of one.
The Tarantula Store -> Guess the species


----------

